

A letter from an investor to an entrepreneur - ph0rque
http://innonate.com/2009/02/14/common-email/

======
CalmQuiet
I'm pasting a copy of this above my development screen. ...with the line
___"forget investors for the while and get building!"_ __in bold.

~~~
wheels
That's a reasonable sentiment, but only up to a point. What I read between the
lines was, "You don't really understand the investment process yet, or where
you need to be to begin looking for investment. Since you don't have any
traction or a convincing team, you're not ready to be thinking about this."

------
dpeq
If only all investors were this candid and polite.

------
vaksel
Why would you want to get investment w/o a working prototype? It only costs
2-3K to have a freelancer to code it up for you.

Without a working prototype you are just pitching an idea, which means that
it'll be next to impossible to find an investor, and if you do find one,
you'll have to give away the farm for a tiny amount of money.

------
aliasaria
Every non-technical founder without a working prototype needs to read this.

